# What is Akidoka?



## Carbon (Apr 1, 2002)

I have a t-shirt from budowear.com and everyone asks me what Akidoka is? they say it (Akee doke uhhh) I am just wondering what it is? Since this one kid was like, no its not Akido becuase it has the KA at the end, and I shrug'd ;( So any help would be great.


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 1, 2002)

a practioner, i think.   a judoka is a practioner of judo so an aikidoka might be a.................respects.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 1, 2002)

An Akidoka is a practioner of Akido.  Just like Judoka, or karate-ka.


----------



## Carbon (Apr 1, 2002)

Thank you very much I can now tell them what it means


----------



## Mao (Apr 5, 2002)

Do you think that they would be interested in learning what ukemi is?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 5, 2002)

According to my dictionary its "n. Passive." other one says "1.passivity 2.passive voice'.


----------



## Mao (Apr 5, 2002)

Mayhap you should try a more experiential dictionary.  :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 5, 2002)

I looked it up in both the Random House one, and a Merriam Webster one.  In all seriousness....I'm open to suggestions on a recomendation on a thorough one.  (heck, these don't even list Sepuku)


----------



## Jay Bell (Apr 5, 2002)

Ukemi tends to mean 'receiving'.  It's ways of taking breakfalls, rolls and movements of the body to receive oncoming attacks


----------



## Mao (Apr 6, 2002)

Actually I was trying to be funny. 
Ukemi is often considered to be the art of falling. 
Sorry if I wasn't as funny as I thought I was.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> 
> *Ukemi is often considered to be the art of falling.
> *



Or, of gracefully being thrown!


----------



## Mao (Apr 8, 2002)

and what a high art that is!


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (May 21, 2002)

Well it does have it's ups and downs!  (No! not the bad joke man!!)


----------



## kimura (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *According to my dictionary its "n. Passive." other one says "1.passivity 2.passive voice'.
> 
> *



You should notice that it is a conjunction of two characters, meaning receive and body. You are right about passive, but in Aikido it is important to understand the two characters in Ukemi to understand Aikido.


----------



## asoka (Jun 21, 2002)

I don't know much about Aikido other then that it uses ones momentum against him/herself in a self-defense situation and that it came from judo and jujitsu,or is it the other way around?

I also know that Aikido stands for harmony and peace,therefore taking down an opponent without using any force and violence.I know that Aikido is  a  non-competitive art.

What I am wondering though is does Aikido have katas(forms) as karate,kung fu,and many other arts do?

If not does anyone know of any good Aikido schools in the Vancouver,BC area?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 21, 2002)

Aikido does not have kata's like traditional karate and kung fu, but they do have waza's. Which are prearranged techniques for any given type of attack. Also Aikido came from aikijujutsu, and judo came from jujutsu. 
Bob:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> *Aikido came from aikijujutsu, and judo came from jujutsu.
> *



How different is aikijujutsu from 'regular' jujutsu?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 21, 2002)

From what I have study Aikijujutsu is sometimes refer to as long arm Jujutsu. Meaning they dealt with the samurai sword. Aikijujutsu is the unarm combat form of the samurai. The most famous style is probably Daito ryu. After samurai sword was Illegal to carry, Jujutsu came the main art for combat. This is the short version. The difference in Aikijujutsu and Aikido is aikijujutsu will try riping your arm off your body, before they kill / maiming you. Aikijujutsu has striking and kicking (atemi). Aikido trys to defend without hurting their attacker, they don't do much in striking.
Bob   :asian:


----------



## kimura (Jun 22, 2002)

there is no kata or forms in the Aikido styles I know of...

Dont know anything about Aikido in your country


----------

